# USA Game time change



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

Many people, including me, have been royally screwed by FIBA!!!
I bought tickets last week to the Sunday (Aug 27th) night game after it was decided that America was 1st in their division (Group D). Originally Group D seed 1 (america) was scheduled to play Sunday night at 5:00. HOWEVER when I checked Saturday night the game have been moved to Sunday afternoon. I called the ticket office and requested a change and was directed to call FIBA. FIBA said they had the right to change the schedule and buying a ticket for a specific time does not guarantee you can see a certain team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We only care that the game isn't on at 4AM here on the East Coast to be honest.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

They have changed the time of the China-Greece game twice in one day, lol


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

It's so frustrating because people have to buy new tickets and FIBA isn't giving ANY refunds. Not a smart move for a sport that's trying to expand internationally.


----------

